# USB pas reconnu par assistant bootcamp



## elparigo (10 Juin 2018)

Bonjour, Je suis sur MacOS High Sierra Version 10.13.5

Assistant Bootcamp Version 6.1.0

Voila mon souci j'ai créer une clé usb bootable avec le tools de Windows 10 que j'ai trouver sur le site officiel de microsoft ma clé apparait sur le bureau "ESD-USB" quand je vais sur l'assistant Boot camp et que je sélectionne Installer Windows 7 Ou Windows 8 et que je fait continuer ce message apparait 
"Le disque d'installation est introuvable " Insérez le disque d'installation windows puis patientez ...etc

Y'a t-il une autre façon de pouvoir créer une partition ou je puis installer Windows dessus ?

Merci d'avance pour toute vos réponse ou solution


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2018)

elparigo a dit:


> Voila mon souci j'ai créer une clé usb bootable avec le tools de Windows 10 que j'ai trouver sur le site officiel de microsoft ma clé apparait sur le bureau "ESD-USB" quand je vais sur l'assistant Boot camp et que je sélectionne Installer Windows 7 Ou Windows 8 et que je fait continuer ce message apparait


On ne peut pas démarrer directement une installation avec une clé USB bootable. Selon le modèle de Mac, Assistant Boot Camp proposera de télécharger les pilotes/drivers dans un support USB _(clé ou disque dur)_, d'utiliser ou pas directement un fichier .iso. Si cette dernière option n'est pas proposée, il faudra faire l'installation avec un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC.

Le disque dur interne ne doit pas être partitionné, car Assistant Boot Camp doit préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32 avant de passer la main à l'installateur de Windows. Toute autre tentative sera vouée à l'échec.


elparigo a dit:


> Y'a t-il une autre façon de pouvoir créer une partition ou je puis installer Windows dessus ?


Déjà, il faudrait commencer par savoir quel est le modèle exact de ton mac, que dis /A propos de ce Mac.


----------

